# Better than a stuffed animal... nap buddy



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aurora helping me heal....


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Aww! :inlove:
Please, get better soon!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

My newest Uno de Mayo wanted to check in on you.







Lightning & Wohbi suggest you get a hammock..so much more comfy than the ground! 







and of course...Your Favorite Stuffer..wants you to know...He wants you well and Happy!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh little sweet baby. How precious is that?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awwwww thanks y'all!
My daughter brings in my babies to visit while I'm immobile and it helps a lot. Aurora's "uncle" Sirius and I used to take snuggle naps and she's followed suit. (No my babies aren't spoiled LOL  )
Sirius nap and Sirius too big for naps but not visits ... pardon the mess....


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhhh he is awesome! Im glad he gets to visit. And the nap cuddles are so important. Warm & Cozy! The Best way to Heal!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

For fear of making my babues sick I am not allowed to cuddle. That looks so cuddly and warm. Get well soon.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Get well soon!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Sending healing thoughts! I’m so glad you have these healing friends! :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, how cute.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Thanks y'all!
It's been a lot to wrap our heads around. The second reconstructive surgery went well. I have now gotten my femur stabilized along with my tibia. The fibula was a clean break so it should heal fine. I had to have 14 grafts in my assorted knee tendons and ligaments to repair them. Now it's just a slow slog to recover. 
My daughter is doing an amazing job trying to hold the farm together and luckily my son and his wife are only a few hours away and they've been coming up a couple times a week to help.
Now reality is setting in and we have to figure out how to down size and sell the goats we want to with me being unable to go out to the barns. I can't allow strangers here with just my daughter, it's not safe and I don't have anyone nearby really to take over the job nor would I impose on someone that way.
One step at a time....


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Jeepers! Sounds like quite the injury! Wishing you a quick heal! :hug:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> Jeepers! Sounds like quite the injury! Wishing you a quick heal! :hug:


Thank you. It's been a life changer but we will make it work. I'm sort of glad this corona mess is around because my daughters out of school for the time being. Though I'm also sad she's had to put school on hold. It happened during finals week so it was incredibly hard for her to care for the farm and critters and get her finals taken but she pulled it off and got A's and a B (4.0, 3.6-7's) onthem. I'm really proud of her.


----------

